# Hypnotic Tortoises



## immayo (Nov 5, 2014)

*Come check it out!!! *
*Join my Facebook page to see some awesome redfoots, hypo redfoots, and het hypos! You will also be able to see animals I have for sale.*

*Www.facebook.com/hypnotictortoises*

*

*


----------



## immayo (Aug 19, 2015)

Just wanted to bump this up! 
My page is almost at 500 likes so anyone checking it out would be appreciated


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 6, 2015)

I'll bump it, too.
Good luck!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Dec 4, 2015)

Very cool I want to bump this up too!


----------

